# CAMERA FLASH SPOT IN LEFT EYE



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys
I can say that I am fully recovered for a full 2 weeks now. No symptoms of anxiety, dp/dr or depression. So yep it is possible.

Now I want to know this, I have always had vision problems when anxiety hit but this has all gone away & now it seems that I have this bright camera flash spot in my left eye only. You know like the after flash you get from looking at the camera? well I have had this for 2 days now & well I'm getting a bit worried, a little anxious.

I'm going to optometrist tomorrow & as usual I am telling myself it is just anxiety but at the same time I am like what if it isn't should I prepare myself for an eye operation?

Could you guys prepare me for what to expect?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys
I can say that I am fully recovered for a full 2 weeks now. No symptoms of anxiety, dp/dr or depression. So yep it is possible.

Now I want to know this, I have always had vision problems when anxiety hit but this has all gone away & now it seems that I have this bright camera flash spot in my left eye only. You know like the after flash you get from looking at the camera? well I have had this for 2 days now & well I'm getting a bit worried, a little anxious.

I'm going to optometrist tomorrow & as usual I am telling myself it is just anxiety but at the same time I am like what if it isn't should I prepare myself for an eye operation?

Could you guys prepare me for what to expect?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lol. please dont start thinking about operations! im not sure what that is but your optometirst should.. and even if you have to get an operation dont worry about it. just think.. whatever happens happens. and worrying about it is only going to make it that much worse. i have alot of eye issues.. im legally blind in both eyes. i have to wear special lenses just to be able to see. without them im as helpless and a newborn kangaroo. even though it sucks major ass, its something im forced to deal with. and when i freak out about it i make the problem a million times worse. just keep calm and tell the optometrist exactly what the problem is, and calmly work with him to come up with a solution. if the solution is bad.., well then theres nothing you can do but what you gotta do to fix it.

DEEP BREATHS..

IN

OUT

IN

OUT

AAAAAUUUUMMMMMMMM........ 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lol. please dont start thinking about operations! im not sure what that is but your optometirst should.. and even if you have to get an operation dont worry about it. just think.. whatever happens happens. and worrying about it is only going to make it that much worse. i have alot of eye issues.. im legally blind in both eyes. i have to wear special lenses just to be able to see. without them im as helpless and a newborn kangaroo. even though it sucks major ass, its something im forced to deal with. and when i freak out about it i make the problem a million times worse. just keep calm and tell the optometrist exactly what the problem is, and calmly work with him to come up with a solution. if the solution is bad.., well then theres nothing you can do but what you gotta do to fix it.

DEEP BREATHS..

IN

OUT

IN

OUT

AAAAAUUUUMMMMMMMM........ 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Charger,

having seen an opthomologist for the same type problem, i can say they may dialate your eyes, prop your head against this instruement and give your eyes an intense examination. then they may have you stick your head against this box that has an open dot that you look thru and press a button everytime you see a dot. then you will probably end up back in the doctor's chair where he will tell you he didn't see anything and you can walk away confused, but satisfied, that you are not having any major health issues. 

i truely do hope all goes well tomorrow. try not to fret.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Charger,

having seen an opthomologist for the same type problem, i can say they may dialate your eyes, prop your head against this instruement and give your eyes an intense examination. then they may have you stick your head against this box that has an open dot that you look thru and press a button everytime you see a dot. then you will probably end up back in the doctor's chair where he will tell you he didn't see anything and you can walk away confused, but satisfied, that you are not having any major health issues. 

i truely do hope all goes well tomorrow. try not to fret.
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Sleeping Beauty I am so sorry to hear about your eye problem. But you do make me feel better in the sense that you are functioning ok so at the worst I will too.

Terri* Thank you very much. At least I know now what I am in for & I bet I walk out of there with nothing wrong too!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Sleeping Beauty I am so sorry to hear about your eye problem. But you do make me feel better in the sense that you are functioning ok so at the worst I will too.

Terri* Thank you very much. At least I know now what I am in for & I bet I walk out of there with nothing wrong too!

Thanks guys.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah i get similar things happening with my eyes.. little bright flashes and i guess what looks like little 'things' buzzing around my eyes, particulary if i look at the sky. i also have this funny thing that sometimes when i look i see what allmost looks like little bitts of dust on eyes, like when u have dust on a camera lense.
ive never had it really checked, it's never really bothered me too much, i dont know if it's dp related or not as im pretty sure ive had the problems for longer than ive had dp.
im thinking about getting my eyes checked anyway as ive had a few problems focussing and i often get a double vision type thing, like watching a tv that isnt tuned in, i get sorta like shadowing, i spose.
once again, none of them seem to bother me much and havnt every really caused me any problems, but like anything, prolly best if i get it checked out, could be something simple that just needs some kinda adjustment, or something.
try not to worry, whatever happens will happen, if it's operation, thats not such a bad thing really, but i doubt it will come to that anyway.
congrats on being dp free, must feel great.
cheers
Luke.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah i get similar things happening with my eyes.. little bright flashes and i guess what looks like little 'things' buzzing around my eyes, particulary if i look at the sky. i also have this funny thing that sometimes when i look i see what allmost looks like little bitts of dust on eyes, like when u have dust on a camera lense.
ive never had it really checked, it's never really bothered me too much, i dont know if it's dp related or not as im pretty sure ive had the problems for longer than ive had dp.
im thinking about getting my eyes checked anyway as ive had a few problems focussing and i often get a double vision type thing, like watching a tv that isnt tuned in, i get sorta like shadowing, i spose.
once again, none of them seem to bother me much and havnt every really caused me any problems, but like anything, prolly best if i get it checked out, could be something simple that just needs some kinda adjustment, or something.
try not to worry, whatever happens will happen, if it's operation, thats not such a bad thing really, but i doubt it will come to that anyway.
congrats on being dp free, must feel great.
cheers
Luke.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, being recovered does feel great. It is amazing. I never thought I would be normal again, ever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, being recovered does feel great. It is amazing. I never thought I would be normal again, ever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Charger!

How did you do to recover? Fully?

I am so glad it happened to you!!

Cyn xxx (coucouc)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Charger!

How did you do to recover? Fully?

I am so glad it happened to you!!

Cyn xxx (coucouc)


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't mean to be all Doomy and Gloomy but i believe one should get any eye disturbance checked out. I was seeing flashes in front of my eyes because of migraines and saw the eye doctor and he said i had holes in the retinas and needed eye laser surgery or there was a high risk of going blind. Eyes are alright now. Hope all is well,,, :!: TAKE CARE 
Phill...


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't mean to be all Doomy and Gloomy but i believe one should get any eye disturbance checked out. I was seeing flashes in front of my eyes because of migraines and saw the eye doctor and he said i had holes in the retinas and needed eye laser surgery or there was a high risk of going blind. Eyes are alright now. Hope all is well,,, :!: TAKE CARE 
Phill...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Phill,

You are really right about having your eyes checked. Lightness aside because a lot of us do seem to have visual disturbances, seeing "things" can be a precursor to several serious medical problems.

Good heads up.

Charger, so glad your examine came out well. 

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Phill,

You are really right about having your eyes checked. Lightness aside because a lot of us do seem to have visual disturbances, seeing "things" can be a precursor to several serious medical problems.

Good heads up.

Charger, so glad your examine came out well. 

terri


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I am with Phill in this issue, as some years ago also I started seeing flashes and it was the retina gone loose. First the retina of my right eye was fixed by laser surgery, as it had gone loose because my head had been hit - and two years after that the retina of my left eye had to be operated for the same reason, though this time the retina had a hole because of a typical injury caused by strong near-sightedness (no v*olence in that case). Without surgery I would be blind now... So I recommend checking one's eyes just in case, though seeing flashes/spots may also be related to anxiety/migraine.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I am with Phill in this issue, as some years ago also I started seeing flashes and it was the retina gone loose. First the retina of my right eye was fixed by laser surgery, as it had gone loose because my head had been hit - and two years after that the retina of my left eye had to be operated for the same reason, though this time the retina had a hole because of a typical injury caused by strong near-sightedness (no v*olence in that case). Without surgery I would be blind now... So I recommend checking one's eyes just in case, though seeing flashes/spots may also be related to anxiety/migraine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Guys
Well I didn't go to the optometrist because by the afternoon after having the spot for 2 days it disappeared. It must have been a precursor to the small amount of anxiety I am having now. I think I am a little run down & need a rest.

By the way, recovery came when I just said, ok, I don't give a shit, you can do whatever you want to me dp/anxiety/obsessions cause you know what, I'm still here & still living & I am just going to go on & enjoy my life as best I can knowing that you guys are just symptoms of a recoverable illness. That is part of how I eventually recovered.

But guys, there are no real tips other than focus outwards & give it time. The more time you focust outwards, the less time you will think about your symptoms & the less it will become a habit. Once you step out of the way of trying to figure things out & you just sit there & experience the horror & realise it is just a feeling, jsut anxiety then over time it will disappear. But just cause you stop thinking about it doesn't mean it goes away over night, that is just the start.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Guys
Well I didn't go to the optometrist because by the afternoon after having the spot for 2 days it disappeared. It must have been a precursor to the small amount of anxiety I am having now. I think I am a little run down & need a rest.

By the way, recovery came when I just said, ok, I don't give a shit, you can do whatever you want to me dp/anxiety/obsessions cause you know what, I'm still here & still living & I am just going to go on & enjoy my life as best I can knowing that you guys are just symptoms of a recoverable illness. That is part of how I eventually recovered.

But guys, there are no real tips other than focus outwards & give it time. The more time you focust outwards, the less time you will think about your symptoms & the less it will become a habit. Once you step out of the way of trying to figure things out & you just sit there & experience the horror & realise it is just a feeling, jsut anxiety then over time it will disappear. But just cause you stop thinking about it doesn't mean it goes away over night, that is just the start.


----------

